# Website domain names



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Over the years I have purchased 2 websites both connected to my business. Is there a way to link my 2 domains to one site, so what ever is searched for directs to my one main site. Any help welcome

Willie


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah you can do that with your provider just redirect the url to the one you want it'll be in the control panel somewhere


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you cant work it let me know by PM as my guy has just done the same for me as i own .co.uk and .com of the same name


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

peanut1 said:


> If you cant work it let me know by PM as my guy has just done the same for me as i own .co.uk and .com of the same name


any chance you can help me to same thing


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you PM me your email and details of the site etc and provider i can ask him for you!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's not a hard one guys. Where you set the DNS of your URL you can set it to redirect to a site instead


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. much appreciated.

Willie


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

You should just be able to add it as a parked domain rather than having two domains with the same DNS records (which Google hate)


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Where-ever you website is "held" (where you log on to edit it etc) should have and option to associate all the domain names with that site.


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for replies all .


----------

